# Step by step DNS



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I set up an apache server recently and it works fine, but I would like to put a domain name over that i.p.. This apache pro book is not helping me at all and I am sick (headache and all) so this long book just makes the headache worse (odd fact: Did you know that on tylenol 8 hour they put a sugar coating on it, I just figured it out).So could some please give me the steps so I could put up a DNS for my site step by step.

Oh sorry I am using slack 10.1 on a 400mhz k6 laptop as a web server, for portability reasons. :deveous: 

Happy Halloween from Hawaii.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Well basically this step is mostly done with the domain name provider. You give them your ip and they like the domain name to you. Nothing much is done on your side unless you have a dynamic ip.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm also trying to do the same thing. I'm running Apache and have a redirect URL from DirectNIC. I'd like to make it so that instead of showing 123.156.189.123/folder/file.html it will show mydomain.com/folder/file.html. I have a dynamic IP but it only changes if the modem cycles, which almost never happens.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

What you need is a dynamic dns client. It's a small progam that runs in the background and updates your ip with your dns provider.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, You Can Either Do www.dynDNS.org or a static link, which you could register at internic.net, but that is pay, DynDNS.org Is Free...


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

If you're trying to setup apache so that you don't see $ip/filename.ext then you'll need to setup virtualhosts in apache. If you're trying to setup a DNS server so that when you register a domain name you can point it to that for authoritative resolution thats an entire enchilada. Can you explain a little more what you want to do and I'll try and help out


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

But He Want's This To Be An Externel Server, Right. He Needs To Register His IP With A Whois in order to get a proper address.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

He wouldn't register it with a whois server, whoever is providing the IP space he's operating from (assuming something like cable or dsl) that provider would already have all their subnets registered in whois with ARIN, you're right in that he'd need to register his ip/name server with interNIC so he could be seen as an authoritative name server, but that process can be done during the domain name registration process of thats what he wants to do.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I have never made a DNS before.

What I would like to do is to make this p2 in my room show up as a name instead of it's I.P.. Isn't there a way that I can just install BIND and resolve the ip to a name without money or paperwork with these whois people.

Its already got apache on it. Its running slackware 10.1.

Reject all athority. There must be a way to install somthing and make a name for myself. I don't care if I have to make an uber unusual name to avoid conflict with reserved domains.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

An internal DNS server is much easier. It would involve setting up host names on the server and then telling each machine that you want to use the server as a DNS server.

We got confused and thought you were talking about a domain name like a .com. Something that's free publiclly on the internet. With an internal DNS you can do what ever the hell you want.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Lol, yeah. an internal DNS would be much easier to setup. Are You Any Good with linux, if so, setting up the will be very easy. Linux Comes With Many DNS server packages, are you looking to setup a large scale network, or just a home one, and do you want to use your box as a router.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Dude I am on the linux team

I have mad linux skills I have been using it for about 4 years now dude.

come on, questioning my mad linux skills. I just have never done this before and would like some help. Plus I had a headache so reading this apache pro book wasn't helping me.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

[Resolved]

my rouge ap server now has an address and I did all my self.

thank you for encouraging me to do it without help I was just being lazy.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I got a 2 inch book on DNS and Bind from O'Reilly if you want that.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

heck yeah.


----------

